# recycled\boot.com error



## Tarun raj arya (Nov 11, 2008)

I am having problem to open local disk drive D,E,F  other than C.recycled\boot.com is invalid win32.

suggest something please


----------



## PhB (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm... Your pc is infected. Look in your drives' root. There is bound to be a autorun.inf file. Scan your full system with an updated virus scanner. A heuristic virus scanner is recommended.

The autorun file is running a file boot.com located in drive:/recycled/

To tackle this problem manually,
As always, go to safe mode and also disable system restore.
Open process explorer or if you o not have it taskmanager will also suffice,
There may be some suspicious looking processes like scvhost.exe, cvshost.exe or some other name. Remember there is a svchost.exe fle run by windows. But sometimes the malicious process will also be named svchost.exe. The legitimate svchost file is run by SYSTEM. If the username shows something else, kill it.
Now the following files and folders may be hidden, I suggest using an alternate file manager like Freecommander.
In each drive there may be autorun.inf file, delete them all. If you enter any drives, enter the drive name in the address bar. Alternatively use command prompt.
Go to the folder recyled (not recyclers). This will also be hidden. Delete this folder. Inside this folder is a file named boot.com and probably some more files.
Go to C: drive, your temp folders. Purge it.

Disable autorun on all drives. Use tweakui or
Open msconfig.msc > User Configuration > Administrative templates > System > Turn off autoplay
and
Computer Configuration > Administrative templates > System > Turn off autoplay

These malware will be in C: drive also.


----------

